# See ya later Shadowspear



## ProPatria (Apr 10, 2010)

Well some of you might know already but I'm heading back to Afghanistan very very shortly. Even though I normally just lurk around here reading and informing myself on things I have no idea about (mainly the U.S. Military and how they work) I just wanted to say thanks for all of you guys and gals for the fun times I've had on the board. I'll check in when I can and see what's new.

Thanks again,

Scott a.k.a Pro Patria


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 10, 2010)

Take care and stay focused...


----------



## AWP (Apr 10, 2010)

Stay safe and if you hit Bagram, let me know.


----------



## Vegas (Apr 10, 2010)

come back safetly


----------



## metalmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Stay safe Scott!!!
I'll keep you in my prayers!


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 10, 2010)

Stay safe Scott, let us know how you are when you can.  And if you need anything just post up!


----------



## ProPatria (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks all



Freefalling said:


> if you hit Bagram, let me know.



That will be a no go, I'm going to be in the Kandahar area.


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 10, 2010)

God Speed Scott !!

Try not to be a stranger, if you can. 

Make us proud.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 10, 2010)

Stay safe.


----------



## AWP (Apr 10, 2010)

ProPatria said:


> Thanks all
> 
> 
> 
> That will be a no go, I'm going to be in the Kandahar area.



You're getting there just in time for the heat. Some things about Kandahar are not missed. :)

Take care.


----------



## ProPatria (Apr 10, 2010)

Freefalling said:


> You're getting there just in time for the heat. Some things about Kandahar are not missed. :)
> 
> Take care.


 
O I know, I left in July from my last tour, and it was hot then. It's going to suck being there for summer and a little bit of winter.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 10, 2010)

Be good, stay safe.  Check in when you can.  We will miss you..you crazy lurker!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 10, 2010)

Stay safe Scott.

F.M.


----------



## Rapid (Apr 10, 2010)

Good luck, stay safe, and kick ass.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 10, 2010)

Drink plenty of water, take care of your feet, keep your head down and Stay Safe.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 10, 2010)

Stay safe and hurry home :)


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 10, 2010)

Good luck, stay off the skyline, have fun and get home safe.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Apr 10, 2010)

Stay safe — Watch your Six!


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 10, 2010)

^^^ What everyone else had said so far.   Come home safely.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 10, 2010)

Stay safe and try to have some fun. ;)

If you need anything while there, drop me a pm.


----------



## tova (Apr 10, 2010)

Stay safe & God speed!


----------



## Jorock12 (Apr 11, 2010)

Good luck in Kandahar man Pro Patria! keep your head on a swivel.


----------



## cbiwv (Apr 11, 2010)

God bless.


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 11, 2010)

Be safe. Keep us in the loop.


----------



## elle (Apr 11, 2010)

Take good care over there, we'll be thinking of you at home.  Thanks again for what you do.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 12, 2010)

Mucho dittos on the stay safe wishes.  Get your arse on LL's cookie list.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 12, 2010)

Stay safe Scott!


----------



## car (Apr 12, 2010)

Head on a swivel. And, as much as I hate to admit it.......whatever the Troll said.

Be safe, brother.


----------



## ProPatria (Apr 17, 2010)

Well our flight got delayed today due to that volcano in Europe. I have heard of flights getting delayed for weather but never for a volcano. Hopefully we will get out at the beginning of the week,


----------



## LongTabSigO (Apr 18, 2010)

Best of luck on your new mission; Come back safe and sound!


----------



## metalmom (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah-we were talking to someone in Pet on Friday night and they said you wouldnt be getting out just like the group before you.  I saw on the news today they did some test flights and all is good. Tomorrow I believe civvie flights will resume.
Are you flying scare air:)


----------



## ProPatria (Apr 18, 2010)

Ya it's good news they resuming flights. I was angered when I heard that a group of guys got out at 0215 the day I was suppose to fly but they flew into another country then they were suppose to so they can refuel, I don't understand why we couldn't do that. Anyway, hopefully I get out tomorrow afternoon, I just want to get the leaving stage over with and get there and start doing my job again for real.


----------



## ARS-031 (Apr 23, 2010)

Enjoy the tan, homo :cool:


----------



## metalmom (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds like ARS is gonna miss ya Scott-lol


----------



## ProPatria (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey all, I made it here last week. I forgot how much flying time is involved in this shit show lol. Well this place has changed a lot since I left 3 years ago. We have been super busy since we got here but that's all good with me, we have nothing but time ahead of us in the next 7-9 months. Well can't talk about much, you guys know the drill. Talk to ya soon,

Scott


----------



## pardus (Apr 29, 2010)

Rock on brother!


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 29, 2010)

Glad you finally made it.  Inhale some shit dust for me, I think I finally have all of it out of my lungs. ;)


----------



## ProPatria (Apr 29, 2010)

Lol I will try dude, I forgot how awful this place smells.


----------



## AWP (Apr 29, 2010)

ProPatria said:


> Lol I will try dude, I forgot how awful this place smells.


 
Mmmmm, the shit ponds at KAF. I loved it after sun down when the wind was out of the south and blew that smell to those of us on the north side of the runway. 

Someone drove a hummer in one a few years back, I think the USAF PJs were tasked with going in and attaching the tow cable so it could be pulled out.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 29, 2010)

stay safe brother and keep us updated!!!


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 29, 2010)

Glad you landed and got settled in.  Stay safe over there!


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 29, 2010)

Best wishes to you, Scott. Check in when you can to let us know how you're doing!


----------



## ovicidal01 (Apr 29, 2010)

Stay Safe man!


----------



## metalmom (May 1, 2010)

Where's my freakin  mail dude?????:)
Hope all is cool-dont forget to send me some names. stay safe Scott!!!


----------



## 0699 (May 1, 2010)

Glad to hear you finally made it there.

Stay safe & good hunting.


----------



## Scotth (May 1, 2010)

Great to here the update.  Stay safe and looking forward to your next update.


----------

